# Pics of my Btwin Triban 3



## Monkspeed (9 Dec 2011)

Just some pics of my first road bike. I had a MTB around 2000 when I was in Sydney and sold it when I came back to the UK in around 2001, so I haven't been on a bike in 10 years!

I really wanted a Felt Z95 or a Cube Streamer 2011 model but unfortunately I just couldn't stretch my funds that far.

ANYWAY here are the pics, not as nice as most of what you lot ride but a good intro to road cycling for the money...






I changed the standard seat.










Is this good or bad??










I presume this is quite heavy compared to say a Fulcrum 5??





Also purchased a Btwin bike "computer"










Standard wheels.





Tyre size.





Carbon forks and also the wireless transmitter for the bikeputer.





Frame material





Stem which I have inverted while I get used to the riding position. Its maybe +10 degrees? Also notice the four spacers.





Shimano shifters. I personally hate these and much prefer Tiagra style.

























It says "Sunrace" on the smallest cog, I guess that is the bearing manufacturer? Also shows the cassette ratios.





Again showing the cassette ration on the smallest cog.

I hope these pics help out someone also thinking of buying the same bike.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2011)

Good spec - Wheel tyre a little heavy, but should be strong. Will take guards/rack as well.


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Dec 2011)

According to the bikeputer I've done about 57km total now, 18 of that was on a bike track, so 39km on our lovely pot hole filled roads, and it seems to be doing well. The gear change is a little sluggish sometimes.

A few weeks prior to purchasing the Triban 3, I used a Giant SCR 2.0 and a Scott Speedster S on hire whilst at the bike track, it compares quite well considering their price differences! Those bikes felt a bit more efficient and had smoother gear changes though.

So far I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Dec 2011)

That looks great. Wishing you many happy miles on it !


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Dec 2011)

Arjimlad said:


> That looks great. Wishing you many happy miles on it !


Thanks for the kind words chap, Same to you!


----------



## Nearly there (9 Dec 2011)

Nice bike nice price im considering one of these myself as an introduction to road bikes


----------



## jonathanw (9 Dec 2011)

That is a very tidy looking bike. Nice shallow drops for comfort, good gear ratios and components. This should tick all the boxes, and will be very comfortable for the longer rides

Enjoy!!


----------



## Monkspeed (9 Dec 2011)

Nearly there said:


> Nice bike nice price im considering one of these myself as an introduction to road bikes


Anything you need to know just ask and I would be happy to help. 




jonathanw said:


> That is a very tidy looking bike. Nice shallow drops for comfort, good gear ratios and components. This should tick all the boxes, and will be very comfortable for the longer rides
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks! I've had to use the granny ring on more than one occasion!


----------



## jonathanw (9 Dec 2011)

Monkspeed said:


> Anything you need to know just ask and I would be happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've had to use the granny ring on more than one occasion!


 

That's what it's there for! 30-25 is still more than 1:1. My Giant OCR has 28-28 and I occasionally use that (although I'd never admit it).......Doh!


----------



## subaqua (9 Dec 2011)

I have the earlier non carbon version the sport 2 . lovely bike to ride and good value. am not a weight weeenie so whats on it does me good. good for the commute too in the summer


----------



## Nearly there (9 Dec 2011)

whats the pedals like from a practical point


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2011)

Some good stuff there - KMC chain etc. Plenty of room to drop the height on the front (your back etc. permitting - if not used to it) and the extra headset clamp (just above the bearing race).


----------



## HovR (9 Dec 2011)

I was looking at this bike a few weeks back, and didn't quite believe the price. A very good deal, and seems like a nice bike!


----------



## Monkspeed (10 Dec 2011)

jonathanw said:


> That's what it's there for! 30-25 is still more than 1:1. My Giant OCR has 28-28 and I occasionally use that (although I'd never admit it).......Doh!


Well everyone knows now 
I want to change it to a two chainset wheel thingy eventually maybe a 34/50 or 36/50 when my muscles build up, but I'm still learning about all the different gear rations and what all the numbers mean...



Nearly there said:


> whats the pedals like from a practical point


I like them! They are called "Miniclips" I believe. It was awkward at first, putting the first foot in while stationary is fine but its when I set off and try to squeeze my other foot in, have to look down and wobble about while trying to put it in. BUT, after a few days use of the bike I've found I can more or less put both feet in fine now without looking, it is slowly becoming second nature... 



fossyant said:


> Some good stuff there - KMC chain etc. Plenty of room to drop the height on the front (your back etc. permitting - if not used to it) and the extra headset clamp (just above the bearing race).


I wondered why that extra clamp is there for?? Extra robustness?


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Dec 2011)

Looked at one of these myself before I got a stonking deal on a Giant Defy 4 (only £30 more). The 2300 triple is not as slick as the 105 compact double I have on my other bike, but you'd expect that seeing as 105 is more than double the price of 2300. In terms of ratios the 105 compact 34/50 with 12-25 cassette only has two less gears than the triple set-up.

Easiest on the compact double is 2.8, the triple has 2.5 and 2.3 extra.

Couple of points - align the front QR lever with the fork to reduce the risk of accidental opening. Looks like you lost the crimp cap from the front brake cable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2011)

I've done a few thousand miles on the Triban's predecessor, the Sport 1, and priced at ~€300 it's been very good value. I don't use it very much now but I don't see any good reason to change over to a compact - it has a good gear range, and because it's never going to be a pedigree racing bike those extra couple of lower gears are very useful for hills. I had some problems with the bottom bracket/cranks that their mechanics eventually gave up trying to solve and put a Sora crank on instead. That's been fine ever since.


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Dec 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Looked at one of these myself before I got a stonking deal on a Giant Defy 4 (only £30 more). The 2300 triple is not as slick as the 105 compact double I have on my other bike, but you'd expect that seeing as 105 is more than double the price of 2300. In terms of ratios the 105 compact 34/50 with 12-25 cassette only has two less gears than the triple set-up.
> 
> Easiest on the compact double is 2.8, the triple has 2.5 and 2.3 extra.
> 
> Couple of points - align the front QR lever with the fork to reduce the risk of accidental opening. Looks like you lost the crimp cap from the front brake cable.


OK I will do that! Same with the back as well?
RE: The crimp cap, it was my own silly fault while I was trying to adjust the brakes, I pulled on the cable with a pair of pliers and pulled the cap off by accident DOH!

I am looking into the SRAM Apex compact double setup to reduce a bit of weight and get those shifters that I like, and to tighten up the gear changes a bit as sometimes they are a bit sloppy with the front mechanism.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've done a few thousand miles on the Triban's predecessor, the Sport 1, and priced at ~€300 it's been very good value. I don't use it very much now but I don't see any good reason to change over to a compact - it has a good gear range, and because it's never going to be a pedigree racing bike those extra couple of lower gears are very useful for hills. I had some problems with the bottom bracket/cranks that their mechanics eventually gave up trying to solve and put a Sora crank on instead. That's been fine ever since.


 
Hopefully if I change over to the SRAM Apex groupset then I can replace the cranks and BB etc...




Another thing I just found out, I measured from the centre of the crank to the centre of the pedal axle and it come out at 175mm, I thought standard was 170mm? So it's interesting that its 5mm longer. I would imagine this affects the ratios with the gears, making it a bit easier to pedal?


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Dec 2011)

You can plug all the info into this site to get your ratios http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/

My Giant has 172.5 (55.5cm Centre -Top frame) Raleigh has 175mm (56cm frame C-T) MTB has 175mm (54cm frame C-T). Most frames smaller than 54cm have 170mm as standard. I think you get about 3% less torque (somebody may correct me on that one).


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Dec 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> You can plug all the info into this site to get your ratios http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/
> 
> My Giant has 172.5 (55.5cm Centre -Top frame) Raleigh has 175mm (56cm frame C-T) MTB has 175mm (54cm frame C-T). Most frames smaller than 54cm have 170mm as standard. I think you get about 3% less torque (somebody may correct me on that one).


Ahh maybe because I bought the 60cm version, it has the bigger crank arms? I suppose a small frame would look silly with long cranks and vice-versa...

Cheers.


----------



## nathan (5 Jan 2012)

Just bought one of these today from my local decathlon in Surrey Quays after deciding a 16kg 20yr old MTB was too much effort for my commute. The bike itself feels fantastic for the price, and I can't tell much difference between it and my Dad's much more expensive cannondale - although I'm definitely no expert. However, the customer service was shockingly bad, when I was asking about sizes and fitting the assistant just had no idea and didn't seem to care at all, to be fair to him he said that the cycle expert wasn't in today - but it was a bit of a mare. Luckily I sorted everything out with my dad after. Anyway I was just wondering what mudguards would fit it - I tried some at local store and they couldn't fit the front ones on, I think they were Crud mk2s. And if you know which panniers would fit as my MTB ones won't fit on.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Monkspeed (5 Jan 2012)

I bought and fit a Topeak Super Tourist DX on it. Fitted like a dream. It also acts as a mudguard so you would only need to find a front one. Halfords are selling the DX for £20, just reserve online and collect in store.


----------



## nathan (5 Jan 2012)

excellent I've got a halfords by me so can pick one up tomorrow, cheers


----------



## Monkspeed (6 Jan 2012)

nathan said:


> excellent I've got a halfords by me so can pick one up tomorrow, cheers


 
Nath, I just read your post properly and realised you said Surrey Quays, that is where I got my one from also!
Well Lakeside is my local store but Surrey Quays was the one with the stock of 61cm sizes.

I know what you mean about the staff at SQ, there was one english guy and one french guy when I was there, I got a bit of a cold shoulder from the english fella, french guy seemed alright though. But the staff in Lakeside seem a lot more interested in what you are asking.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> Nath, I just read your post properly and realised you said Surrey Quays, that is where I got my one from also!
> Well Lakeside is my local store but Surrey Quays was the one with the stock of 61cm sizes.
> 
> I know what you mean about the staff at SQ, there was one english guy and one french guy when I was there, I got a bit of a cold shoulder from the english fella, french guy seemed alright though. But the staff in Lakeside seem a lot more interested in what you are asking.


 tharts my experience.

can be summed up as surrey quays not great at being helpful but have great cafe , Lakeside great staff no Cafe.


----------



## Fubar (10 Jan 2012)

Interesting stuff, I had a look at this bike tonight in Decathlon Edinburgh - was actually looking at the £500 Triban 5 and the "expert" pointed out the £300 Triban 3. I'm doing Caledonia Etape in May so looking for something for training, sportive but also occassional commuting, still a bit of a beginner though so this looks a good option. At 5'5" any idea what frame size would suit me best?


----------



## Monkspeed (11 Jan 2012)

Fubar said:


> Interesting stuff, I had a look at this bike tonight in Decathlon Edinburgh - was actually looking at the £500 Triban 5 and the "expert" pointed out the £300 Triban 3. I'm doing Caledonia Etape in May so looking for something for training, sportive but also occassional commuting, still a bit of a beginner though so this looks a good option. At 5'5" any idea what frame size would suit me best?


 
Well I am 6' 3" and I got the 60cm frame. I think I should have got the next size up even.

But they have a good policy there, you can try the bike up and down the isles to get a rough idea of size.
Maybe you could start with the 54cm size and go from there.

I've just had a look on their website and checked the stock levels, doesn't seem to be much in stock at the moment though.


----------



## Fubar (16 Jan 2012)

Hi, took the plunge and bought a 54cm Triban 3 on Saturday - must say despite my initial reservations I was impressed with Decathlon's customer service - nothing seemed too much trouble. Maybe only 'cos it's a new store, though perhaps that's an injustice.

Also got an Elite turbo-trainer and so far only been on the bike in the kitchen - much better than my old MTB, and I couldn't believe the weight difference having them side by side! Thanks for the posts Monkspeed, very helpful.


----------



## Edwards80 (16 Jan 2012)

Hello, Just thought I would add my 2 pennies worth as I bought a Triban 3 at Christmas (well, the wife did  ) as my 1st road bike. I bought it just for commuting but I'm now considering joining a club and doing some sportives etc. as I'm enjoying the bike so much.

I have fitted it with a pannier rack and strapped some Zefal Swan/Croozer mudguards to it to keep some of the muck off. The pedals are ok - getting my feet into the clips is 2nd nature now but I am going to make the change to clipless pedals soonish.

It's held up to one fall in the ice and a few inevitable potholes (which isn't nice with a heavy pannier bag) with no ill effects - so the wheels are strong, if a little heavy. It's as light as a feather compared to the MTB I was commuting on though  I'm 6ft and bought the 60cm version, feels comfortable.

Very very pleased with it, great value for money.


----------



## Monkspeed (16 Jan 2012)

Fubar said:


> Hi, took the plunge and bought a 54cm Triban 3 on Saturday - must say despite my initial reservations I was impressed with Decathlon's customer service - nothing seemed too much trouble. Maybe only 'cos it's a new store, though perhaps that's an injustice.
> 
> Also got an Elite turbo-trainer and so far only been on the bike in the kitchen - much better than my old MTB, and I couldn't believe the weight difference having them side by side! Thanks for the posts Monkspeed, very helpful.


 
I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Doug. (31 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> According to the bikeputer I've done about 57km total now, 18 of that was on a bike track, so 39km on our lovely pot hole filled roads, and it seems to be doing well. The gear change is a little sluggish sometimes.
> 
> A few weeks prior to purchasing the Triban 3, I used a Giant SCR 2.0 and a Scott Speedster S on hire whilst at the bike track, it compares quite well considering their price differences! Those bikes felt a bit more efficient and had smoother gear changes though.
> 
> So far I am very happy with my purchase.


 Monkspeed.
Very nice cycle and I am sure you will get a lot of enjoyable use from it.
Enjoyed looking at the photo's,sure they will enable some else to make a similar selection.
In my experience Decathlon make very good value bikes.
(Too be honest I have just started visiting their shop,very impressed)
I have enough road bikes but recently bought a Decathlon mountain bike for winter riding etc,delighted with it.

Yours
Doug.
I also bought their own brand cycle computer,splendid and even for me not too difficult to set up.


----------



## Monkspeed (31 Jan 2012)

Doug. said:


> Monkspeed.
> Very nice cycle and I am sure you will get a lot of enjoyable use from it.
> Enjoyed looking at the photo's,sure they will enable some else to make a similar selection.
> In my experience Decathlon make very good value bikes.
> ...


 
Hi Doug,

Thanks for taking the time to write to me.

I'm glad you like the pictures, I've uploaded some more since I started this thread but can't edit the initial post to add them. If anyone wishes to see them then I have put it all into my user gallery on this website.

According to my Bikeputer(tm) (which incidentally is a B'Twin Count 8) I've done approx ~740km since purchasing the bike. Its OK for the money, I'm under no illusion that its the best thing since sliced bread, but as a cheap introduction to road cycling, I think it would be difficult to beat.

I've had to change a few things to get the bike comfortable, I'm not sure if thats because the bike is a) "race geometry", b) I picked the wrong size, c) I'm just not use to riding a bike; but I had to change the stem to a 30 degree rise and shorter 90mm length and a zero setback seatpost.

Why don't you upload some pics of your bike too?

Cheers.


----------



## kishan (1 Feb 2012)

gorgeous bike mate


----------



## Doug. (1 Feb 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug. (1 Feb 2012)

Monkspeed.
Hello, I would like to post some photo's of my cycles but I do not know how too.
I'm afraid I have very little knowledge of computers and the incredible things one can do with them.
You mention frame size in a previous post,I am 6 ft. 2 ins. tall and my Decathlon mountain bike has the X.L. frame.
My two " self constructed" carbon road bikes have 58 c.m and 60 c.m. frames,the 2 c.m difference seems to make no difference.
Maybe I have adjusted other components accordingly (handle bars and seat) ?
I have the same bikeputer (as yours) on my mountain bike and it seems as good as any other make of similar spec,and a lot cheaper.
Very pleased you're "putting in the K's" and enjoying the cycle.
Yours
Doug.


----------



## Fubar (21 Feb 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> I bought and fit a Topeak Super Tourist DX on it. Fitted like a dream. It also acts as a mudguard so you would only need to find a front one. Halfords are selling the DX for £20, just reserve online and collect in store.


 Hi Monkspeed, I am LOVING my Triban 3 at the mo!! I'm not too keen on fitting a pannier rack but could do with a rear mudguard, so any idea which ones would fit? I had a look at the Zefal Croozer's that someone else suggested but not too sure about them - they look a bit "make do and mend". Any suggestions gratefully received for something light and easy to fit!

Regards, Mark


----------



## LarryDuff (21 Feb 2012)

I got one of these 3 weeks ago and I have to say I got very good customer service in the shop.

I'm very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Ruudy (11 Jul 2012)

Hello. 

First of all: Brilliant pics of your Triban 3. I ordered mine last week and received it today and took it for a quick spin. 
Secondly: Advanced apologies for slightly hijacking your topic.
The bike seems fine, but what struck me is that it seems quite small. 
I'm quite new to the concept of owning a road bike, but I've done my research and am quite sure I've got the right size (frame size: 57, me:length: 5'10" or 178cm, inside leg 31". 
When I measured the frame size from center of crank/bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube it was only 52cm!
I rang the shop and they said check the stickers etc. which I admit all say size 57.
Am I being stupid, measuring wrong or assuming wrong things. Or is there something else going on here.
Btw, I rang the shop and they told me that the measurement is right for this frame, but couldn't really tell me why it was 52 where it should be 57 according to me.

Help?!


----------



## DHL (19 Aug 2012)

Ruudy said:


> Hello.
> 
> First of all: Brilliant pics of your Triban 3. I ordered mine last week and received it today and took it for a quick spin.
> Secondly: Advanced apologies for slightly hijacking your topic.
> ...


Ruudy, I know its too late for you, but the following bikeradar link discusses the same issue that you identified.

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40020&t=12825419

D4ve


----------



## defy-one (19 Aug 2012)

I'm 5ft 10' and a bit. Initially went for the 57 frame,but felt a little cramped. Now i have the 60cm.
Great for legs and saddle,but found slightly stretched on the hoods. Easiest thing was to put a shorter stem on. Found an adjustable at my lbs and just experimenting with the stem angle now


----------



## Ruudy (20 Aug 2012)

DHL said:


> Ruudy, I know its too late for you, but the following bikeradar link discusses the same issue that you identified.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40020&t=12825419
> 
> D4ve


 
Hello Dave,
I figured out wat the issue was, my lack of knowledge on bikes :P
I'm riding the BTWIN into work every day and it's brilliant, when I have some time I take it out on the odd spin for some exercise as well. Absolutely loving it.
Position is nice as well. I stuck with the 57" and got the handlebars down quite low. I have no issues with the position what so ever. It just takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2012)

Been reading this thread with interest since I recently bought a Triban 3 in 54 size for my son aged 13. 

The first thing I did was change the tyres for some Specialized Pros I had in the shed, which have a deeper profile and are of a better quality all round so give a nicer ride. However this means there isn't enough clearance between the tyres and the frame bridges for even a set of Crud Roadracer guards so on the recent school C2C trip I taped the frame to protect the paint then ziptied a Crudcatcher to the downtube and a rear guard to the seat post.

All this was going well until his bottle jumped out of the bTwin bottle cage distracting him and causing him to crash. More about that elsewhere on CC but the damage to the bike was confined to twisted bars and one brake, soon rectified, as well as a bent front wheel. While trying - unsuccessfully - to straighten the rim I was shocked at the roughness of the bearings so I rang Decathlon, who I have always found to be very helpful and on the ball. Their Stockport branch supplies spare wheels at a cost of £24.99 for the front! My original idea was to persuade Decathlon to give me a replacement wheel on the strength of the poor condition of the bearings after only 50 miles or so but when I heard the price I decided to treat the bike to some better wheels, so have some on order for £95 at a LBS.

What I'm getting round to saying is that the wheels are the bike's weakest point in my opinion; they're cheap with poor quality bearings and soft rims, the rims weren't really true when we got the bike but that didn't bother me too much. Buyers of Triban 3s would do well to fit some better wheels, which should transform it into a really first class entry-level bike. You could always Ebay the original wheels.

.....oh and don't buy the bTwin bottle cage, it's rubbish.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> Been reading this thread with interest since I recently bought a Triban 3 in 54 size for my son aged 13.
> 
> The first thing I did was change the tyres for some Specialized Pros I had in the shed, which have a deeper profile and are of a better quality all round so give a nicer ride. However this means there isn't enough clearance between the tyres and the frame bridges for even a set of Crud Roadracer guards so on the recent school C2C trip I taped the frame to protect the paint then ziptied a Crudcatcher to the downtube and a rear guard to the seat post.
> 
> ...


 
Agree, the wheels are definitely the low point. They are heavy (may be the tyre adding a lot of weight but deffo heavy, my girlfriend has one and hers is a size 48 so the wheels are 650c). It also has an extra spoke nipple floating around in the box section (all spokes are fine, it is an extra), which I can not extract without taking out a spoke, something i haven't done before, so going to have Decathlon do it when they service it.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> tharts my experience.
> 
> can be summed up as surrey quays not great at being helpful but have great cafe , Lakeside great staff no Cafe.


I'm sorry you've not been pleased by Surrey Quays - they've always been very helpful to me. And, as you say, the cafe is good. Choccy croissant and nice coffee for two quid!

If there was a 'Bike of the Year' award, my vote would go for the Triban 3 - although it still doesn't quite match the standout value of the (sadly discontinued) Decathlon Vitamin


----------



## subaqua (22 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm sorry you've not been pleased by Surrey Quays - they've always been very helpful to me. And, as you say, the cafe is good. Choccy croissant and nice coffee for two quid!
> 
> If there was a 'Bike of the Year' award, my vote would go for the Triban 3 - although it still doesn't quite match the standout value of the (sadly discontinued) Decathlon Vitamin


 
that was then, a few weeks ago when i bought the riverside 7 they were great. a good bike fitting and i was in there an hour while they did the full check and adjustment , setting the saddle and bars. top service


----------



## defy-one (23 Aug 2012)

I have the bottle and cage - no issues with either and I've clocked up a fair few miles thus far. Worried about the tyres and wheels now!!!!!
I'll change both at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Shawn Lee (23 Aug 2012)

I have one of these, bought it in the spring. I love it, it's a great ride for the dollar & the shop owners I showed it too were surprised at it, one guy admitted he'd sell it for £200 more if it was in his shop & one woman simply would not accept this could have CF forks & alu frame, she went all around the thing tapping it! lol She even called a mechanic over to check. She said the CF must be a dud, a thin skin over steel. 
One issue I had, the rear DR literally exploded on me, locking the DR into the wheel & throwing me to the ground. Luckily I had only just swung my leg over, I was doing 2mph. If that was at speed...
I want to lighten it, but fail to see where it can lose weight, maybe the seat post or HB stem, any ideas? Is it worth it?


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2012)

There are plenty places it could lose weight. Most usefully, with the tyres!


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2012)

Hmmmm.... I fitted the new wheels last night and this has revealed a new problem: the brake calipers are so cheaply made that the rear RH brake block doesn't contact the rim correctly and as it wears it will begin to rub the tyre bead. It's not possible to move it downwards as it's at the bottom of the slot in the brake arm.

About 3 weeks ago my son's rear tyre (a Specialized Pro All Condition) exploded when the kevlar cord actually broke out of the bead over a 4" length. This could have been a delayed effect from a catastrophic "derailleur in spokes" incident that happened when the tyre was on his previous bike - possibly the tyre got damaged and there are some odd scuff marks on the sidewall at each end of the exploded bead section. However I'm beginning to wonder if the brake had already begun to abrade the sidewall when the tyre was on the Triban, causing the failure. Doubtful really because experience tells me that you get ample warning of a brake contacting a tyre, it takes quite a while for significant damage to happen and he just hasn't had the bike that long.

So Triban owners, check your brake blocks and make sure they aren't rubbing or about to rub on the tyres.

The accident bent the bars round and both brakes and now I've discovered that the right hand STI shifter is damaged although it still works, so I'm on the hunt for a replacement 2300 eight speed STI unit.


----------



## Edwards80 (23 Aug 2012)

Not sure what you mean by them being so cheaply made that they don't contact the rim?

You can move the brake block so that it contacts the rim correctly and just use the barrel adjuster to move the pad closer to the rim as it wears. Not had a problem with mine.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Not sure what you mean by them being so cheaply made that they don't contact the rim?
> 
> You can move the brake block so that it contacts the rim correctly and just use the barrel adjuster to move the pad closer to the rim as it wears. Not had a problem with mine.


 
I think he means the maximum drop isn't quite large enough. But is this a case of cheaply made or a design fail (maybe this might be a frame design issue or one that isnt quite right and got through the cracks not a brake issue, i.e. brake mount placed oddly). I haven't taken much notice of my girlfriends Triban 3's brakes, although these posts remind me that I said I would give them the once over and set them up optimally for her. Also need to take it back to the store this weekend, for them to get a stray spoke nipple out of the box section and re-index the front mech (I tried, but I can not get rid of some rubbing issues).


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2012)

Looking at the brake from behind the bike, the RH brake arm is in a different posture to the left and looks shorter. My initial thought was poor design or just inaccurate manufacture but this would be a bit hard to believe; I haven't quite figured it out yet and need to have a better look this weekend. It might just be more accident damage.

...and don't tell me I need to swivel the brakes on their mounting bolt because I've tried that!


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

Shawn Lee said:


> one woman simply would not accept this could have CF forks & alu frame, she went all around the thing tapping it! lol She even called a mechanic over to check. She said the CF must be a dud, a thin skin over steel.


 
Was she an employee?? If so, make sure you never go into that shop again...


----------



## Shawn Lee (23 Aug 2012)

Why? She was annoyed, I think, that I had the audacity to enter the shop with a bargain.


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

Shawn Lee said:


> Why? She was annoyed, I think, that I had the audacity to enter the shop with a bargain.


 
no, what I mean is, anyone 'confused' enough to believe that a carbon fork might actually have a steel core should not be allowed anywhere near bikes...


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Aug 2012)

Wheel bearings seem to be an issue on the Decathlon bikes. My B'Twin Rockrider has pitted cones after 1 year of dry road riding, both front and rear were lumpy. The balls don't seem to be good quality. I would replace them immediately with better balls and lots of grease, then set the cones correctly. They are not covered under warranty and are not checked for correct adjustment on the PDI, I spoke to the cycle dept manager about this. Unfortunate as most buyers will not have a clue how to check them.


----------



## Kelvin_C-J (26 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> So Triban owners, check your brake blocks and make sure they aren't rubbing or about to rub on the tyres.


 
Thanks for the warning.

I checked mine and all seemed fine except for the front right brake block, which I have now adjusted. It seemed the rear most end was fractionally rubbing on the tyre.


----------



## Globalti (26 Aug 2012)

Alembicbassman said:


> Wheel bearings seem to be an issue on the Decathlon bikes. My B'Twin Rockrider has pitted cones after 1 year of dry road riding, both front and rear were lumpy. The balls don't seem to be good quality. I would replace them immediately with better balls and lots of grease, then set the cones correctly. They are not covered under warranty and are not checked for correct adjustment on the PDI, I spoke to the cycle dept manager about this. Unfortunate as most buyers will not have a clue how to check them.


 
Agreed, the bearings on my son's wrecked front wheel were awful after less than 100 miles. This is why a replacement wheel only costs £24.99! We've fitted some entry-level Shimano wheels, which should do better. 

On the brakes, have a read of my thread about Btwin brakes here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/strange-triban-3-brake-problem-pictures.109471/


----------



## defy-one (26 Aug 2012)

I'm hoping you guys were just plain unlucky with your wheels. Done 100+ miles now and she runs really well and smooth. The adjustable short stem has made her into a great commuter now. A bit of foam under the hoods has made even that contact point comfortable without gloves


----------



## nutmonkey (4 Sep 2012)

Hi great looking bike, thinking about getting one but bit concerend about the quality of the gear change with them being lower down in the shimano range, how are you finding them?

Cheers.


----------



## defy-one (4 Sep 2012)

Gear changes are fine on my bike. The 105 on the defy are smoother,but the Triban is great too


----------



## nutmonkey (5 Sep 2012)

Thanks for that. The defy was one of the other bikes i was thinking about, how do you like it does the triban compare well to it? Lots to think about. Can never make my mind up!


----------

